# 190 Visa Employement Reference Question



## maannaash (Mar 12, 2015)

I have got NSW state sponsorship and have received the invite to apply for 190 visa. I have query regarding employee reference. For ACS I provided Stat dec from my supervisor and that worked. I did not provide employment reference in Company letterhead as my company is not aware that I am applying for this visa. Now for applying 190 visa can I use that same Stat Dec by my supervisor or is it mandatory to get employment reference in company letterhead. I have 8+ years experience with only 1 company and I have all the payslips, appointment letter, promotion letter, Tax statements. Will this be enough or I HAVE to get the reference in company letterhead? Please advise.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The same Statutory Declaration used for ACS skills assessment would work.


BUT you might want to get a fresh Statutory Declaration from your supervisor, as at times CO asks for a latest document.

This is to prove that you are doing the same R&R which you were doing at the time of ACS skills assessment.






maannaash said:


> I have got NSW state sponsorship and have received the invite to apply for 190 visa. I have query regarding employee reference. For ACS I provided Stat dec from my supervisor and that worked. I did not provide employment reference in Company letterhead as my company is not aware that I am applying for this visa. Now for applying 190 visa can I use that same Stat Dec by my supervisor or is it mandatory to get employment reference in company letterhead. I have 8+ years experience with only 1 company and I have all the payslips, appointment letter, promotion letter, Tax statements. Will this be enough or I HAVE to get the reference in company letterhead? Please advise.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*EOI Query*



maannaash said:


> I have got NSW state sponsorship and have received the invite to apply for 190 visa. I have query regarding employee reference. For ACS I provided Stat dec from my supervisor and that worked. I did not provide employment reference in Company letterhead as my company is not aware that I am applying for this visa. Now for applying 190 visa can I use that same Stat Dec by my supervisor or is it mandatory to get employment reference in company letterhead. I have 8+ years experience with only 1 company and I have all the payslips, appointment letter, promotion letter, Tax statements. Will this be enough or I HAVE to get the reference in company letterhead? Please advise.


Hi Maannaash,

Hope you got your answer from the above post. I have a couple of queries from you since you have gone through majority of the process.

Query 1 :Once you get an ionvite what all documents are required to be submitted..?
Query 2 : I got my assessment done from Vetasses about 2 years ago.. and since then I am working in the same company, and at that time I was working in the same profile, so along with the EOI, do I need to submit fresh proof of my occupation as I would get more points if last 2 years are also considered for work experience
My case was being handled by an immigration agent and I had a terrible experience with him. He failed to lodge my application last year even though I was elligible so I have decided to go myself with the application

Please answer the above queries

Thanks
Manu


----------



## paruln (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I am in process of applying for Subclass 190 VISA under Victorian State Nomination. For ACS I had provided statutory declaration from my current project colleague, as I did not wanted Manager and current Company to know that I am applying for VISA. 

But now when applying for State nomination for Victoria , I am required to provide 'CONFIRMATION OF EMPLOYMENT STATEMENT' (text/ format is available on VIC immgration site) which has section to be filled by employer representative. I want to completely avoid it.

Can anybody tell if there is any otherway out where I can avoid going to HR/ employer??

Thanks


----------



## CaptainT (Sep 23, 2015)

I dont think you need to have reference from your employer.

All you need is contract, cv, Group Certificate, Letter of Reference (just to confirm how long you have been working for the company with your salary - that you can ask them to provide for many reason such as inviting friend or parents to Australia or loan).

Please hand in everything and then wait if they require for other reference. (which I think very slightly)


----------



## pbad2305 (Dec 20, 2016)

maannaash said:


> I have got NSW state sponsorship and have received the invite to apply for 190 visa. I have query regarding employee reference. For ACS I provided Stat dec from my supervisor and that worked. I did not provide employment reference in Company letterhead as my company is not aware that I am applying for this visa. Now for applying 190 visa can I use that same Stat Dec by my supervisor or is it mandatory to get employment reference in company letterhead. I have 8+ years experience with only 1 company and I have all the payslips, appointment letter, promotion letter, Tax statements. Will this be enough or I HAVE to get the reference in company letterhead? Please advise.


What is this Stat dec from my supervisor pls?


----------

